# LED Cinema Display : c'est quoi ce bruit ? ! ? !



## Khendaïn (5 Février 2009)

Mon (nouvel) écran m'inquiète sérieusement 

Je vais vous la faire courte : 
J'ai commandé un LED Cinema Display fin septembre 2008 et ai dû patienter 3 mois avant d'enfin le recevoir. 
Là, le bonheur total, sauf que : 3 pixels morts et autant de poussières indésirables.
Sur ce coup là, mon revendeur a assuré et a obtenu d'Apple le remplacement sous prétexte d'une panne au déballage.

Et Ô joie, je reçois mon nouveau joujou à peine une semaine plus tard (c'est à dire, hier).

Mais voilà   

J'ai mis un moment à comprendre ce que j'entendais, mais figurez-vous que très régulièrement (fréquence d'1 ou 2 min, je pense) mon écran "craque" !
Je ne sais pas trop comment expliquer la chose, mais l'on peut entendre des petits craquements provenant de l'arrière de l'écran. Je ne sais pas dire s'ils se produisent toujours au même endroit, mais en attendant, outre le fait que je trouve cela relativement inquiétant, c'est aussi très très énervant !

Suis-je maudit ? ? ?

Quelqu'un aurait-il la moindre piste, svp ?


----------



## adrenergique (5 Février 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Mon (nouvel) écran m'inquiète sérieusement
> 
> Je vais vous la faire courte :
> J'ai commandé un LED Cinema Display fin septembre 2008 et ai dû patienter 3 mois avant d'enfin le recevoir.
> ...



Est-ce qu'il se fissure derrière? 

Si c'est non, que tout te parait normal à part cela, laisse couler et détend toi, ça te fera du bien


----------



## Khendaïn (5 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il se fissure derrière?
> 
> Si c'est non, que tout te parait normal à part cela, laisse couler et détend toi, ça te fera du bien



C'est quoi ton idée ? Tu suspectes la présence d'un Alien qui essaierait de sortir de mon écran ? 

Non, je ne me détendrai pas ! Mon précédent écran ne faisait pas de bruit et cela ne me semble pas normal En plus, maintenant que tu m'as mis en tête que mon LED Cinema Display abritait peut-être quelque monstre sanguinaire, comment veux-tu que je me détende ?


----------



## adrenergique (5 Février 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> C'est quoi ton idée ? Tu suspectes la présence d'un Alien qui essaierait de sortir de mon écran ?
> 
> Non, je ne me détendrai pas ! Mon précédent écran ne faisait pas de bruit et cela ne me semble pas normal En plus, maintenant que tu m'as mis en tête que mon LED Cinema Display abritait peut-être quelque monstre sanguinaire, comment veux-tu que je me détende ?



C'était mon idée. 

Non sérieusement si rien ne craque sur la structure externe c'est que c'est soit de l'assemblage soit interne. 

A voir si ça passe ou pas avec le temps. Mais c'est certain, y'a un truc pas normal. Tu penses pouvoir l'échanger une deuxième fois :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (6 Février 2009)

Vérifies quand même si le câble d'alim à l'arrière de l'écran est bien enfoncé... j'ai expérimenté le même phénomène chez une amie. C'était juste un faux contact...


----------



## Khendaïn (7 Février 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Vérifies quand même si le câble d'alim à l'arrière de l'écran est bien enfoncé...



A priori, c'est pas ça


----------



## NightWalker (8 Février 2009)

le bruit vient toujours du même endroit ?


----------



## Khendaïn (8 Février 2009)

Au début, j'aurais dit que oui (derrière, à mi-hauteur, au niveau du premier quart en partant de la gauche / lorsque je suis en face de l'écran)

Mais maintenant, j'ai l'impression que cela arrive aussi en d'autres places


----------



## Garouney (11 Février 2009)

Pas tres rassurant..... je cherchais justement des avis sur ce LED Cinema Display avant de le commander.....

Il est quand meme tres tres cher... j'aimerais pas avoir ce genre de desagrément avec.....

Courage.


----------



## Nitiel (11 Février 2009)

Pareil que doit, j'ai un LED Cinema Display offert par Apple et des qu'il se mais en route il craque (sorti de veille) mais après plus rien.


----------



## Garouney (12 Février 2009)

Offert par apple ??? tu en as de la chance !!!


----------



## Khendaïn (14 Février 2009)

J'ai trouvé bon nombre de personnes qui ont me même problème que moi (http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1858815&tstart=0)

A priori, cela aurait un lien direct avec la luminosité de l'écran. Je viens de tester, et effectivement, lorsque l'on diminue cette luminosité, la fréquence des bruits s'allonge (mais le problème demeure).

C'est une piste, mais bon, ce n'est pas très satisfaisant tout de même


----------



## Nitiel (14 Février 2009)

Garouney a dit:


> Offert par apple ??? tu en as de la chance !!!



Un problème qui dure 6 mois avec iphone, la compensation et un LED Cinema Display .


----------



## Nitiel (14 Février 2009)

Khendaïn a dit:


> J'ai trouvé bon nombre de personnes qui ont me même problème que moi (http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1858815&tstart=0)
> 
> A priori, cela aurait un lien direct avec la luminosité de l'écran. Je viens de tester, et effectivement, lorsque l'on diminue cette luminosité, la fréquence des bruits s'allonge (mais le problème demeure).
> 
> C'est une piste, mais bon, ce n'est pas très satisfaisant tout de même



Le bruit est en permanence, une fois allumer ? ou qu'aux démarrages comme le miens et depuis 2 jours il le fait plus, la luminosité est à 100%.


----------



## Khendaïn (14 Février 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Le bruit est en permanence, une fois allumer ? ou qu'aux démarrages comme le miens et depuis 2 jours il le fait plus, la luminosité est à 100%.



En permanence, oui 
Et j'étais  jusqu'à tout à l'heure  tout le temps à 100% de luminosité, aussi


----------



## Garouney (16 Février 2009)

Bon, malgres ces soucis qui me font un peu flipper, je l'ai quand meme acheté vendredi...

Pour l'instant, que du bonheur... un peu decu par le son des enceintes integré, mais bon, c'est deja bcp mieux que le macbook et de toute facon, j'ai un bon kit 2.1 et une airport express sur mon home cinema.

Je vous tiens au courant si j'entend ce fameux craquement. Pour l'instant, non.


----------



## Nitiel (16 Février 2009)

Garouney a dit:


> Bon, malgres ces soucis qui me font un peu flipper, je l'ai quand meme acheté vendredi...
> 
> Pour l'instant, que du bonheur... un peu decu par le son des enceintes integré, mais bon, c'est deja bcp mieux que le macbook et de toute facon, j'ai un bon kit 2.1 et une airport express sur mon home cinema.
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant si j'entend ce fameux craquement. Pour l'instant, non.



Déçu des enceintes intégré, pour des enceintes intégré je les trouve très bonne pour ma part.


----------



## Garouney (16 Février 2009)

Mouai... mais bon, je dois etre trop habitué au son de mes enceintes Harman Kardon....

Pour un ecran, c'est pas mal, mais rien d'extraordinaire. On peut pas balancer a la poubelle son kit 2.1 pour autant.


----------



## Nitiel (17 Février 2009)

Garouney a dit:


> Mouai... mais bon, je dois etre trop habitué au son de mes enceintes Harman Kardon....
> 
> Pour un ecran, c'est pas mal, mais rien d'extraordinaire. On peut pas balancer a la poubelle son kit 2.1 pour autant.



J'ai mis pour des enceinte intégré, c'est sur qu'un kit 2.1 est toujours meilleurs ....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2009)

Certains craquements son liés à la montée en température et à la dilatation (enfin, c'est une hypthèse, je n'ai jamais eu d'écran en aluminium) car les TFT chauffent quand même pas mal.


----------



## philippe69 (4 Avril 2009)

J'ai également ce problème avec le led cinéma display. Claquements réguliers même après une heure d'utilisation (réglage luminosité à 80%).
J'ai contacter mon APR qui me propose de tester l'écran et de me le remplacer. Il m'indique que je suis le premier client qui rencontre ce problème; En conclusion, ces écrans n'ont pas tous ce défaut.


----------



## philippe69 (7 Avril 2009)

Suite entretien téléphonique avec la hotline Apple, ils confirment le pb avec certains écrans. J'ai rv demain pour tests avec l'APR. Je pense qu'ils vont me changer l'écran.


----------



## Nitiel (7 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Certains craquements son liés à la montée en température et à la dilatation (enfin, c'est une hypthèse, je n'ai jamais eu d'écran en aluminium) car les TFT chauffent quand même pas mal.



Le mien craquer légèrement au début, cela devait être la dilatation de la structure, mais maintenant il ne craque plus.


----------



## bertrand b. (16 Juin 2009)

Je confirme le problème : l'écran fait "tic tic tic tic tic" sur la gauche en particulier. J'ai ça depuis plusieurs jours (le retour de monsieur pas de chance : pas un seul achat Apple sans problème) , j'ai contacté apple care : il faut aller chez un réparateur pour diagno ....
Suite à la lecture de cette discussion : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=9631272 j'ai joué avec le réglage de luminosité : disparition immédiate du bruit ...
Pour préciser, c'est effectivement comme une mauvaise alim qui cliquette ... et croyez moi, c'est bien chiant ...

Bref, je m'abstiens pour la passage par le réparateur ... d'autant que pour l'instant, je ne sais pas reproduire à nouveau le bruit ... ce qui n'est pas plus mal ... et que j'ai trois ans devant moi (achat en mars) ...

Voilà +1 pour les liste des emmerdés du cinéma display et +1 pour moi dans ma liste d'achat avec problème ...

B.


----------



## FrancoisR (7 Juillet 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai un Cinema Display 20 pouces, et il craque !!!
C'est pénible.
J'ai l'impression qu'il ne craque plus une fois qu'il a bien monté en température effectivement.
Genre après une demi-heure d'utilisation on l'entend moins souvent (toutes les 5 minutes au lieu de toutes les minutes).
Ça vient de différents endroits : j'ai l'impression du côté supérieur gauche et au centre (c'est peut être on imagination qui croit localiser le bruit ?).

Si d'autres peuvent apporter leur témoignage (bruit, pas de bruit ?).
Je vais peut être le rapporter si ça continue, au moins pour qu'ils fassent une vérification.

Bye @ bientôt

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h25 ----------

J'ai pareil sur mon écran, c'est assez pénible.
J'ai remarqué qu'en appuyant sur la dalle elle a l'air mal fixée puisqu'elle s'enfonce dans le coin supérieur gauche et en bas à droite.
Des vis manquantes ou mal fixée ?

Vos dalles s'enfoncent aussi quand on exerce une légère pression ?

A bientôt

François


----------



## moudjy (22 Février 2010)

j'ai acheter un LED 24" APPLE DISPLAY le 5 FÉVRIER 2010 a la FNAC DIGITAL A PARIS

et depuis 15 jours, j'ai aussi des petits "crack, crack" comme quand on éteint une TV LCD,
sauf que la les "crack crack" le font quand l'écran fonctionne donc c'est assez "chiant".

En moyenne c'est 1 crack à gauche puis un mini crack à droite toutes les minutes

donc si quelqu'un à une idée.. je pense pas que si j'envoie l'écran au SAV il vont entendre quelque chose..


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2010)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Certains craquements son liés à la montée en température et à la dilatation (enfin, c'est une hypthèse, je n'ai jamais eu d'écran en aluminium) car les TFT chauffent quand même pas mal.



Ça, ça explique les craquements qui se manifestent au démarrage, et en début d'utilisation, puis qui s'estompent, mais s'ils durent tout le temps, il y a un autre problème, peut-être électronique, celui là.

Le fait que les craquements diminuent avec la baisse de luminosité m'amène à poser la question : "ça vous craquouille, ou ça vous gratouille ?" C'est plutôt "crac crac", ou plutôt "scritch scritch" ?

Dans le second cas, je penserais à un condensateur (pas un "électro-chimique", un "non polarisé" mais de forte capacité).


----------



## steon (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis deux mois un Led 24" et un cliquetis régulier comme un vieux réveil ou une pendule. Le bruit semble être en bas à gauche. Je pense au ventilateur.
A part ça (ce qui est déjà très ennuyeux) c'est un très bel écran (vu le prix le contraire serai dommage ).

Bonne journée.


----------

